# Supprimer et réinstaller Thunderbird



## chatisis (8 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Ayant des problèmes avec Thunderbird, je voudrais le désinstaller complètement et le réinstaller. Mis à part les contacts, que faut-il sauvegarder avant de désinstaller pour retrouver après réinstallation la même configuration de Thunderbird avec tous les comptes, les méls etc...

Merci


----------



## SDION (8 Juin 2012)

Le profil utilisateur de MT est stocké dans un  répertoire utilisateur par défaut dont l'emplacement est :
~/Library/Thunderbird/Profiles/xxxxxxxx.default/

Pour sauvegarder l'ensemble du profil (mails + configuration + carnet  d'adresses), il suffit de fermer complètement MT, puis de  faire une copie complète du répertoire de profil.

Pour restaurer un profil sauvegardé, il suffit de suivre les étapes  suivantes :  

 Fermer complètement MT
Déplacer l'ensemble du répertoire du profil vers l'emplacement désiré et noter le nouvel emplacement
 Localiser le fichier profiles.ini situé dans le répertoire du profil de l'utilisateur de Thunderbird
~/Library/Application Support/Thunderbird/​
 Editer le fichier _profiles.ini_ avec un éditeur de texte
Modifier _IsRelative=1_ en _IsRelative=0_
 Sauvegarder le fichier
 Redémarrer MT


----------



## paulinoo2 (20 Août 2012)

SDION a dit:


> Le profil utilisateur de MT est stocké dans un  répertoire utilisateur par défaut dont l'emplacement est :
> ~/Library/Thunderbird/Profiles/xxxxxxxx.default/
> 
> Pour sauvegarder l'ensemble du profil (mails + configuration + carnet  d'adresses), il suffit de fermer complètement MT, puis de  faire une copie complète du répertoire de profil.
> ...



oui , moi aussi je voudrais désinstaller et reinstaller thunder bird .
j'ai le même problème mais je ne trouve pas ou est le profil, il y a HD/bibliothèque, ou HD/Systeme/ bibliothèque/ .. mais pas de dossier thunderbird ? et il buggue et fais bugguer le reste du mac.. 
merci


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

 il s'agit de fichiers appartenant à UN utilisateur, donc le chemin est :

HD / Utiisateurs / Ta session / Bibliothèque / etc...


----------



## otgl (23 Août 2012)

paulinoo2 a dit:


> oui , moi aussi je voudrais désinstaller et reinstaller thunder bird .
> j'ai le même problème mais je ne trouve pas ou est le profil, il y a HD/bibliothèque, ou HD/Systeme/ bibliothèque/ .. mais pas de dossier thunderbird ? et il buggue et fais bugguer le reste du mac..
> merci



Il y a un troisième dossier Bibliothèque qui est dans ton dossier utilisateur, mais qui est invisible. Pour y accéder:

Dans le menu de Finder, cliquer sur Aller. Un sous-menu apparaît.
Maintenir la touche Alt appuyée. "Bibliothèque" apparaît dans le sous-menu.
Cliquer sur "Bibliothèque".


----------

